

Incidental Reincarnation - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2014/08/incidental-reincarnation.html

======
PaulHoule
In this sense the "real you" is probability distribution from which
individuals are drawn. It's definitely a philosophical way of looking at
things.

